# Where to buy multi, lemmings or other rapid breeders?



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Toying with the idea of breeding a rodent that will supply me with some feeder items for the snakes / monitors. I'd be after something that has a quickish turn around, not too heavy on the maintenance for breeding purposes (as in removing males and females or babies), largish birth numbers and quick growers.

Any ideas or places to look for them?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

a local breeder or pet shop would help


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

mice and rats are good.

iv often left young males in with females and babies and they help look after them and often back to back breeding happens. so sometimes have to be removed or could make the females un healthy or sometimes can age before their time if have alot of litters in a row. but i would say they are the best things.

also gerbils grow quite quick but can be a pain with eating young, fighting when introducting or leaving male, mum and babies etc etc.


----------



## chopper77 (May 7, 2009)

*Multimates*

Easy as2 look after mate, only had mine 5weeks & 2pups to show for it&another 3pregger females. She had 3to start one must have been weak& was eaten, others gettin on fine. No need to separate M&F either. Get a bit bitey as they get older.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

No worries, I've got 1:6 and 1:7 of mice at the moment. One male seems to have done the deed with all his females and other seems to be a jaffa?

:lol2:

I'll give them another week (2 weeks gestation) and I'll start breaking the numbers down to 1:2 after the births.

I've decided that any white / red eyes will be food and any other combos may be kept and grown on a little to reintroduce and replace the current white / red eyes.

One male is white / black eyes and the other male is black with white belly.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Multi's will be best for you due to their large litter sizes and rapid growth :2thumb:


----------



## mrfang (Apr 10, 2009)

try breaking them down into smaller groups ie 1:4..
if you want i will give you another male to replace the jaffa!!.poor sods probably knackered...
or if you want you can have another male free of charge! hows that..
lee...


----------



## chopper77 (May 7, 2009)

spiny tails said:


> Multi's will be best for you due to their large litter sizes and rapid growth :2thumb:


Started off with 8 only 5/6 weeks ago, now got about 40! Happy days time to make (zee shower chambeir)


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

mrfang said:


> try breaking them down into smaller groups ie 1:4..
> if you want i will give you another male to replace the jaffa!!.poor sods probably knackered...
> or if you want you can have another male free of charge! hows that..
> lee...


Not sure he is, maybe a slow starter as they are starting to get plump now?

May be back in time to get some fresh blood to the lines as some of the lucky bucks from the first litter will get the chance to have some with either a sister or mum.

Hopefully be going out in the next few days for some RUBs to break them down to 1.2 or 1.3.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

22 days after being introduced one colony has started to pop them out:


----------

